# Following Anniversary Engine #184



## printman2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

No word yet on the release of this locomotive. Thought I would start the thread in preparation and to keep it consistent with the others.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 1, 2011)

The word according to Amtrak's Facebook page is that they want to release it before NTD!  3 down 1 to go!


----------



## PerRock (Apr 13, 2011)

Ah ha!











peter


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 13, 2011)

I did not remember the grey on the top. I thought the whole thing was silver.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 13, 2011)

You are correct - this is one of the P40's in Ivy City before going to BG for rehabbing.






Edited to straighten and ensmallify the picture.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 13, 2011)

And a video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_u7Qh9pcJQ


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Though this image from wikipedia shows it with grey...


----------



## Ryan (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess they painted the P42's differently?


----------



## PerRock (Apr 13, 2011)

the P42s had the grey stripe, the P40s didn't.

peter


----------



## Ryan (Apr 13, 2011)

They look much better without.


----------



## DAWall (Apr 13, 2011)

Another video from todays Hoosier State with 184 and 66.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 14, 2011)

184 is reported to leading #30(13) followed by #66.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 14, 2011)

As a side not on the Grey and Silver. The NEC P42s were painted Gray and the LD P42s were painted Silver!


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 15, 2011)

Confirmed on 30. Along with 66. This might be the only time that ANY of the Retro units are paired together!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBfgLFoOCNs&feature=feedf


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Is it me or does #184 not have as much meaning as does the Phase I, II, or III engines? It seems as though the phase IV paint scheme was so short, we went from Phase III to Phase V so quickly. Did all the P42's get painted in Phase IV? What was the timeline for phase IV?


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 16, 2011)

Guest said:


> Is it me or does #184 not have as much meaning as does the Phase I, II, or III engines? It seems as though the phase IV paint scheme was so short, we went from Phase III to Phase V so quickly. Did all the P42's get painted in Phase IV? What was the timeline for phase IV?


Phase IV was quick. Not all units were painted in it.. I believe the time line was somewhere between 96 to 2002 or so.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 18, 2011)

Was on 94 today. From NPN to WAS.


----------



## CHESSIEMIKE (Apr 24, 2011)

Caught it on #66 in Williamsburg, VA on 4/24/11

#184

CHESSIEMIKE


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Mike!


----------



## manchacrr (May 4, 2011)

#184 was the lead engine on #58 today in Hammond, LA. As the train is currently turning at Memphis due to the flooding in Kentucky, it will return to New Orleans tomorrow.


----------



## eagle628 (May 4, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> Confirmed on 30. Along with 66. This might be the only time that ANY of the Retro units are paired together!
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...s&feature=feedf



I saw the pair in Ivy City when headed south on the Silver Meteor...I'll count myself lucky.


----------



## had8ley (May 4, 2011)

trainman668 said:


> #184 was the lead engine on #58 today in Hammond, LA. As the train is currently turning at Memphis due to the flooding in Kentucky, it will return to New Orleans tomorrow.


Now I know why there were two mules...probably no wye close to the station.


----------



## had8ley (May 5, 2011)

trainman668 said:


> #184 was the lead engine on #58 today in Hammond, LA. As the train is currently turning at Memphis due to the flooding in Kentucky, it will return to New Orleans tomorrow.


It looked quite impressive coming into Hammond in the lead; there was a second unit backwards apparently so no wye would be needed in Memphis.Quite a change from the single unit Hiawatha look alike...


----------



## printman2000 (May 18, 2011)

Reported on #22 through Austin today, 5/18/11.

It was training unit 519.


----------



## nolatron (May 18, 2011)

#184 was on display at Union Passenger Terminal here in New Orleans on National Train Day.


----------



## PerRock (Jul 14, 2011)

184 (IV) left Chicago as a trailing unit on Train 3, the westbound Southwest Chief, this afternoon. The lead unit was 117, which, ironically, was the unit pictured for Phase IV in Amtrak's initial press release about the heritage program.

66 (II) and 156 (I) are still in Chicago and from what I've read on another board are scheduled for use on a special train this weekend. No recent word on 145 (III).

(reposted from railroadfan.com)

 

peter


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 15, 2011)

I saw one of these on the Meteor last week, but I was stumbling with my camera and misses the number and the scheme.

It was the trailing unit though. I find it odd they would want to showcase their anniversary schemes behind a current loco with current livery.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 15, 2011)

I think that they don't want them to pick up a car as a hood ornament!


----------



## Misty. (Oct 10, 2011)

Noticed at Emeryville that it's leading today's 6.


----------



## Agent (Sep 6, 2013)

Amtrak 184 is now heading west on Amtrak #5(06). I filmed it on the _California Zephyr_ running on time at Agency, Iowa.

http://youtu.be/MV2ZjZF4mfs


----------



## Agent (Sep 12, 2013)

184 is heading back west again on Amtrak #5(12). Although I'm not sure how far it will go. The train has been in a service disruption after Galesburg. It was about an hour late at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 12, 2013)

It's showing a Sericie Disruption. The Status disappeared after GBB, but I see it has gone further west. With the recent report of a Wyoming detour, spotters on the original Overland Route should be aiming to spot a rare locomotive on a rare route!


----------



## Agent (Oct 1, 2013)

AMTK 184 returned to Chicago today on Amtrak #6(29). I caught it coming through Agency, Iowa, although as you can see, not as fast as #6 usually does.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks like #184 is now a regular appearance on the CZ. I haven't spotted it here yet.


----------



## eblkheart (Oct 3, 2013)

Here are some pics I took a couple of years ago heading down into Denver.












(note: all pictures are copyrighted)


----------



## RampWidget (Oct 3, 2013)

*It was on the Boston section of the LSL yesterday.*


----------



## Agent (Oct 15, 2013)

AMTK 184 is back on the _California Zephyr_ heading west, but this time it is *leading*. I caught it on Amtrak #5(14) this evening at Agency, Iowa (Amtrak shows up at 1:37):



Looks like, to me, I also caught a person looking out the window of the back door on the train.


----------



## Agent (Dec 11, 2013)

Amtrak 184 is second out on the _California Zephyr_ that will be arriving in Chicago later today. I caught it passing through the snow of Agency, Iowa this morning running about 40 minutes late. Also, leading train #6 is engine no. 6.


----------



## Agent (Dec 13, 2013)

184 is now heading west on train #5(12). This train should arrive in California tomorrow.


----------



## Agent (Dec 23, 2013)

I caught 184 on the _Zephyr_ again this morning. Amtrak #6(21) was running just over an hour and a half late.


----------



## Agent (Dec 31, 2013)

It's really hard to tell in this video, but AMTK 184 is the second engine on Amtrak #5(30). The video is out of focus up to right before the _California Zephyr_ actually, but I really like how it looks for those couple seconds. Easier to see is the private car on the end of the train. I've read that it's a New York Central varnish, but I wish I could tell exactly which car it is.

Edit: found out on this Facebook page that it's the _Hickory Creek_.


----------



## Agent (Jan 4, 2014)

AMTK 184 will be arriving in Chicago today on Amtrak #6(02). This _California Zephyr_ was almost two hours late at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Feb 15, 2014)

I caught Amtrak #6(13) with 184 kicking up snow in Agency, Iowa today. It passed through at 4:41 PM. That's seven hours and twenty-three minutes late. The _California Zephyr_ lost most of that time in Colorado. I'm guessing avalanches are to blame.


----------



## Agent (Mar 15, 2014)

184 is heading west on Amtrak #5(15). In a bit of a change, it is leading the _California Zephyr _this time.


----------



## Agent (Mar 20, 2014)

Amtrak #6(18) will be arriving in Chicago late today led by AMTK 184. There are also three private cars on the end of the _California Zephyr_. The train was an hour late at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Mar 22, 2014)

Yesterday, I caught 184 heading back west leading Amtrak #5(21).


----------



## Agent (Mar 26, 2014)

AMTK 184 is leading Amtrak #6(24) to Chicago today. It was running two hours late when I saw in southeast Iowa. Fortune smiled upon me today in a couple ways. First there was a surprise dome car on the end of the _California Zephyr_. Second, is I managed to catch this train twice.

Chillicothe, Iowa:


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Mar 26, 2014)

Agent, this is the train Amamba is on now. She has posted a great trip report.


----------



## amamba (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol I'm on that train!


----------



## Agent (May 29, 2015)

Amtrak #5(29) is being led west by AMTK 184. A P40 happens to be the second engine. This _California Zephyr_ was about forty-five minutes late when it came through Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Jun 3, 2015)

AMTK 184 led #6(01) to Chicago today. This _California Zephyr_ was over five and half hours late when it came through Agency, Iowa. It was reported elsewhere that a Union Pacific locomotive was put on the train in Roseville, California after 184 was shut down due to a possible fuel leak. I think the UP unit was pulled off in Denver.

http://youtu.be/mXRWPhDbOQg


----------



## Agent (Feb 28, 2016)

AMTK 184 had been on _Reno Fun Train_ duty recently, but will now be arriving in Chicago later today on Amtrak #6(26). This eastbound _California Zephyr_ was right on schedule when blew through Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Feb 28, 2016)

From my observation that engine tends to mostly stay out west. It's the last one I need to see


----------



## Agent (Mar 5, 2016)

184 is heading to Chicago today as the second unit on Amtrak #6(03). This _California Zephyr_ was just fourteen minutes late when it came through Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Mar 11, 2016)

184 is leading the eastbound _California Zephyr _to Chicago today. Amtrak #6(09) was only fifteen minutes late when it came through Agency, Iowa this morning. Also on this train was the sixty-three-year-old heritage baggage car AMTK 1717. This is the first _California Zephyr_ I've seen since October to have a heritage baggage car.


----------



## Agent (Mar 12, 2016)

AMTK 184 is now going west on Amtrak #5(12). It's been moved back to be the trailing unit again. Also, there's still a heritage baggage car with the train. This _California Zephyr_ was about four minutes late when it came through Agency, Iowa this evening.


----------



## Agent (Mar 20, 2016)

184 is back as the lead unit as it led the eastbound _California Zephyr_ through Agency, Iowa this morning just four minutes late. Friendly engineer on Amtrak #6(18) today.


----------



## Agent (Mar 21, 2016)

AMTK 184 is going west again on Amtrak #5(21), and it's still in the lead. Its _California Zephyr_ was on schedule when it came through Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Apr 4, 2016)

I saw Amtrak #6(02) come through Agency, Iowa this morning about nine minutes late. AMTK 184 was the second engine. This eastbound _California Zephyr_ also happened to have two baggage cars. The first one was an old heritage baggage car, and the second one was a Viewliner II baggage car.


----------



## Agent (Jul 30, 2016)

AMTK 184 is the second unit on Amtrak #5(30). This westbound _California Zephyr_ was about eighteen minutes late when it came through Agency, Iowa. There are also two private cars on then end.


----------



## Agent (Aug 4, 2016)

I saw Amtrak #6(02) at the station in Ottumwa, Iowa today with AMTK 184 leading. This eastbound _California Zephyr _was running nearly two and a half hours late. I'm guessing 184 is leading now because the air conditioning went bad on AMTK 188. I was told that's why its cab door was open in the previous video.


----------



## Agent (Aug 5, 2016)

184 is now leading Amtrak #5(05) westward. This _California Zephyr_ was running about eleven minutes late at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Aug 11, 2016)

AMTK 184 is leading the westbound _California Zephyr_ again. #5(11) was about two minutes late when it came through Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Aug 16, 2016)

AMTK 184 leading Amtrak #6(14) was just over two hours late when it came through Agency, Iowa today. There were also three private cars on the end for the Millennial Trains Project.


----------



## Agent (Aug 22, 2016)

AMTK 184 was just four minutes late leading Amtrak #6(20) this morning. It came through Agency, Iowa on the left track since maintenance work was being done to the other track.


----------



## Agent (Aug 23, 2016)

It's not that easy to tell, but I saw 184 heading west again leading Amtrak #5(23). This _California Zephyr_ was over an hour and a half late at Agency, Iowa because of the delay mentioned in this thread. Before the train appears, you can hear some radio chatter that might be from #5's crew.


----------



## Agent (Sep 10, 2016)

184 is now going back east on Amtrak #6(08). This _California Zephyr_ was just over an hour late at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Sep 17, 2016)

AMTK 184 is leading again as it heads west with Amtrak #5(17). This _California Zephyr_ was on time at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 18, 2016)

I swear that engine lives in California. It's the last hero gay unit I need to see. And it comes east one week a year on my trains. And I'm usually out of country that one week. And when I'm working in Chicago it was back east.


----------



## Agent (Sep 22, 2016)

AMTK 184 is leading Amtrak #6(20) to Chicago today. The train was one minute under two hours late when it came through Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Sep 23, 2016)

AMTK 184 is going on another round on the _California Zephyr_. It was leading Amtrak #5(23) right on time through Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 23, 2016)

I swear that unit lives on that train. It is my last heritage unit. I'm always out of country the one time it comes east.


----------



## Agent (Oct 10, 2016)

AMTK 184 is coming back east after having been on a few commuter rounds in California. Amtrak #6(08) was about twelve minutes late when it came into Ottumwa, Iowa this morning.


----------



## Agent (Oct 11, 2016)

184 was turned right around in Chicago and is now heading west leading Amtrak #5(11). It was about thirteen minutes late at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Oct 16, 2016)

184 led Amtrak #6(14) through Agency, Iowa this morning. The _California Zephyr_ was just thirteen minutes late. It had a friendly engineer too.


----------



## Bill (Oct 17, 2016)

https://heritageunits.com/Locomotive/Detail/AMTK184


----------



## Agent (Nov 30, 2016)

AMTK 184 was the second unit on Amtrak #6(28) through Agency, Iowa this morning. I feel like I should know this already, but what are the two open door hatches on 184's nose?


----------



## Blackwolf (Nov 30, 2016)

Sand fill.


----------



## Agent (Nov 30, 2016)

Blackwolf said:


> Sand fill.


Thanks.


----------



## Agent (Dec 6, 2016)

I caught Amtrak #6(04) with AMTK 184 running thirteen minutes late at Agency, Iowa this morning.


----------



## Agent (Dec 12, 2016)

184 was the second unit on Amtrak #6(10). This eastbound _California Zephyr_ was forty-one minutes late at Agency, Iowa. There was also the heritage baggage car AMTK 1753 on the train. This is the third heritage baggage car on #6 this month.


----------



## Agent (Dec 18, 2016)

Amtrak #6(16) with AMTK 184 came through Agency, Iowa today four hours and twenty minutes behind schedule. AMTK 1753 is still tagging along too.


----------



## Agent (Jan 23, 2017)

AMTK 822 and AMTK 184, respectively, are pulling Amtrak #5(23). The _California Zephyr_ was running right on time in Agency, Iowa tonight.


----------



## Agent (Jan 28, 2017)

AMTK 184 came back through Agency, Iowa today as the second engine on Amtrak #6(26). 822 was apparently left in California.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 28, 2017)

D


----------



## Agent (Feb 3, 2017)

I caught Amtrak #6(01) this morning in Agency, Iowa running just over forty-five minutes late with AMTK 184 second out. The train also had the private dome car _Sierra Hotel_ on the end.


----------



## Agent (Oct 28, 2017)

AMTK 184 is leading Amtrak #6(26) to Chicago today. This eastbound _California Zephyr _was one minute late when it passed Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Oct 29, 2017)

184 is heading back west leading Amtrak #5(29). This _California Zephyr_ was running about two minutes late when I caught it at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Feb 11, 2018)

Amtrak #6(09) had AMTK 184 has its third unit when it came through Agency, Iowa this morning.


----------



## Agent (Dec 26, 2021)

AMTK 184 was leading the eastbound _California Zephyr_ to Chicago this Christmas. There was a little snow on the front of it when it passed through Agency, Iowa, which was the only snow I saw all day.


----------



## basketmaker (Dec 26, 2021)

Agent said:


> AMTK 184 was leading the eastbound _California Zephyr_ to Chicago this Christmas. There was a little snow on the front of it when it passed through Agency, Iowa, which was the only snow I saw all day.


Sadly we have only had a dusting in Denver (and that was at the airport near my house) this season. It was gone in about two hours. That was a couple of day before Christmas.


----------



## A M (Mar 8, 2022)

Engine 184 was leading the consist of the California Zephyr today out of Chicago.


----------



## Agent (Mar 17, 2022)

I saw AMTK 184 leading the eastbound _California Zephyr_ in Iowa today. #6(15)'s second unit was AMTK 157 with a _Big Game Train_ decal.


----------



## Agent (Jun 16, 2022)

AMTK 184 is leading a late Amtrak #6(14). I caught it running just shy of ten and a half hours late out of Ottumwa, Iowa where it met #5(16).


----------



## Agent (Jun 17, 2022)

184 is heading back west on Amtrak #5(17) still in the lead. I got a nice wave from the engineer at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Jun 22, 2022)

Amtrak #6(20) has AMTK 184 leading it to Chicago today. There are also two Patrick Henry Creative Promotions private cars, _Evelyn A. Henry_ and _Warren R. Henry_, on the back of the train.


----------



## Agent (Jun 24, 2022)

Still on the _Zephyr_ and still in the lead; I caught 184 on the front of Amtrak #5(23) speeding westward near Agency, Iowa this evening.


----------



## Agent (Jun 29, 2022)

AMTK 184 led Amtrak #6(26) to Chicago today. The train was four hours and forty-five minutes late when I caught it east of Ottumwa, Iowa running on the left track. As a side note, this is the second Genesis unit in Phase IV paint I've seen in the last two days.


----------



## Cal (Jun 29, 2022)

Agent said:


> As a side note, this is the second Genesis unit in Phase IV paint I've seen in the last two days.


Isn't 184 the only one?


----------



## Agent (Jun 29, 2022)

Cal said:


> Isn't 184 the only one?



It's the only one Amtrak's running now, but the one I saw on Monday looked ex-Amtrak. I should have posted that on Monday, but I got distracted by the other news of the day.


----------



## Agent (Jul 17, 2022)

AMTK 184 is back on the _California Zephyr_, but as the second unit this time. I caught it on Amtrak #5(17) at Agency, Iowa running on the left track which doesn't happen too often for #5.


----------



## Agent (Jul 22, 2022)

184 is heading east now on the _California Zephyr_ that's due into Chicago later today. It's still the second unit, but now it's the second of three engines. I caught Amtrak #6(20) at Agency, Iowa running on the left track to eventually pass a coal train.


----------



## Agent (Jul 23, 2022)

Back in front and heading back west, AMTK 184 is leading Amtrak #5(23). Also, this _California Zephyr_ has the private cars _Cimarron River_ and _Blue Ridge Club_ on the end of it.


----------



## Agent (Jul 28, 2022)

I caught 184 this evening leading Amtrak #6(26) out of Ottumwa, Iowa over nine hours late. "Freight train interference" is the reason Amtrak stated for the lateness.


----------



## trimetbusfan (Jul 29, 2022)

Rode the zephyr last week. Departed Chicago on satruday the 23rd. Ended up having both 184 and then 301 (picked up in Denver). I felt lucky.


----------



## Agent (Jul 29, 2022)

Amtrak #5(29) has AMTK 184 leading it westward.


----------



## Agent (Aug 3, 2022)

184 is should be arriving in Chicago later today on the point of Amtrak #6(01). The eastbound _California Zephyr_ was running about five and a half hours late out of Ottumwa, Iowa have been delayed several hours in Utah yesterday by a "disabled freight train."


----------



## Agent (Aug 4, 2022)

Amtrak #5(04) has 184 leading westward once again.


----------



## niemi24s (Aug 5, 2022)

Hope I never ride a train pulled by 184 - I'd probably soil my Underoos while boarding!!


----------



## Agent (Aug 9, 2022)

I caught AMTK 184 leading Amtrak #6(07) this afternoon running over seven hours late out of Ottumwa, Iowa. Considering this train started nearly seven hours late out of Emeryville, I'm surprised it didn't lose more time.


----------



## Agent (Aug 11, 2022)

I caught AMTK 184 this evening leading Amtrak #5(10) past an eastbound BNSF coal train.


----------



## Agent (Aug 16, 2022)

184 leading Amtrak #6(13) at Agency, Iowa running less than two hours late.


----------



## Agent (Aug 16, 2022)

I caught AMTK 184 leading Amtrak #5(16) at Agency, Iowa this evening. And if I had chosen the first crossing east of here, I could've gotten a shot of it meeting Amtrak #6(14) running over nine and a half hours late.


----------



## Agent (Aug 21, 2022)

I caught 184 as the second of three engines leading Amtrak #6(19) in Iowa today. It had been seen as the first of two last night after having left Denver.


----------



## Agent (Aug 22, 2022)

AMTK 184 has returned to the lead position and is heading back west on Amtrak #5(22).


----------



## Agent (Aug 28, 2022)

I caught Amtrak #5(28) with AMTK 184 leading this evening in Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Sep 3, 2022)

Since 184 went west on #5(28), I was expecting it back yesterday on #6(31). Instead it came back through Iowa today on #6(01). It was also the second of three engines this time.


----------

